# New Vail lift



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

New detachable Quad at Vail (Highline/Blue Ox). Covers 1,755 ft vertical in 6:49. Should be the best Lap lift at the resort. Get on the Squat rack now.

Page 1, far left

http://vail.snow.com/VailAssets/files/winter_content/Vail_winter_maps_smallNEW.pdf


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

i was hoping that they would never change lift 10. it kept the crowds down on one of the best runs on the mtn. that lift was so cold and windy but again, that made the line at the bottom shorter. i think it used to be a 11-14 min ride if i remember correctly. sad day, another vail legend gone.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*lift*

Yeah thats the knock. I ride dog lifts All year at Eldora. I'll take those precious few days when you get a fast lift, good snow and few people. 



crane said:


> i was hoping that they would never change lift 10. it kept the crowds down on one of the best runs on the mtn. that lift was so cold and windy but again, that made the line at the bottom shorter. i think it used to be a 11-14 min ride if i remember correctly. sad day, another vail legend gone.


----------



## grommet (Feb 9, 2007)

I used to take "hangover recovery naps" on chair 10 when I was teaching there; a perfect 15 minute breather from my gaper clients. Too bad Vail Resorts grooms Highline every 3 days, means that Highline, Blue Ox and Roger's will be going the way of Riva Ridge, once one of the best pow day runs on the mountain, now a crowded mess that is tracked out in 15 minutes. Get used to it as resorts continue to "improve" their mountains for their primary customers, baby-boomers with deep pockets, poor cardio and limited skills.


----------



## jsyz (Apr 11, 2007)

Bummer. Lift 10 was a little piece of the east coast in the rockies. Cold, windy, slow - but some of the best bumps anywhere.


----------

